# Ecran réparable ?



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

J'ai (J'avais ?) un iBook G3 12 pouces et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran est cassé :-(
En fait, ce n'est pas directement le "1er écran"  mais derriere, les "cristaux liquides" quoi, pensez-vous que je puisse faire quelque chose ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2005)

si la dalle LCD est cassé tu ne peu que la remplacer


----------



## Raphy35 (10 Juin 2005)

Peux tu etre plus clair par ce que tu entend par cassé??

Est-ce que ton ecran est noir?
Est-ce que ton ecran affiche un impact avec des zones noir tout autour?
Est-il fendu.....

Merci!


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (10 Juin 2005)

Ca fait l'effet d'une vitre cassée mais si je touche, c'est lisse par contre derrière, ça fait l'éffet d'une tache d'encre autour du centre du point d'impact !

Alors, docteur, c'est grave ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

ha wai... bad bad bad

a mon avis, ca va te couter une fortune de le faire reparer, vu que c'est un vieux modele, je serais toi, je revendrais tout ce que je peux dessus en piece detacher (ram, clavier, batterie (? et encore ?), l'alim, tu trouveras peut etre preneur par des bidouilleurs pr la coque et le reste... et je garderais le dd pr en faire un petit disque de sauvegarde


----------



## Jose Culot (11 Juin 2005)

Cela est le résultat d'un choc???
Bien sur que ce n'est pas une blague envoyée par un de tes copains???
Ma femme envoie et reçoit des trucs dans le genre sur son super W$ avec incrédicon.


----------



## gazobu (11 Juin 2005)

modus operandi:
1/ faire faire un devis de réparation par l'Apple Center le plus proche
2/ attendre 15 jours et retirer puis lire le devis
là, deux solutions :
a/ gagner au loto, accepter le devis et faire réparer
b/ ne pas gagner au loto et se précipiter sur les PA de MacG


----------



## Raphy35 (11 Juin 2005)

Apparemant c'est la dalle du LCD qui est explosé, c'est pas sur que ca te coute très cher car ca se change assez vite, mon père avait cassé le sien sur un DELL et ca lui avait couté 400¤ avec un type qui venait sur place a son bureau pour changer l'ecran....

Après faut voir si apple a pas des forfaits de remise a l'état neuf.... ce qui est pratiqué chez Dell.... ce qui pourrait être interressant dans ton cas...

Après faut voir si ton Ibook vaut encore le prix de la réparation..... Si il vaut pas le prix de la réparation pourquoi pas essayer de changer la dalle toi même, en regardant comment c'est fait au démontage... (tu enléves la dalle, tu prends les références.....et tu remets une neuve)

j'ai démonté mon Ibook G3 pour changer le disque dur, ca prend du temps, de la patience mais c'est pas très compliqué. faut regarder comment est fixé l'ecran, mais je pense que ca doit bien se faire.... Faut just se plonger dedans....

Bon courage en tout cas, et si tu le démonte passe nous les photos de la dalle ;-)


----------

